# Questionable species of Blyxa



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

This plant has already been identified as B. alternifolia, a species from Vietnam.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

This is a suspected one of the genus.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Take a close look at its flowers.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Now see the green one. Aren't they like each other?


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Here is the problem, the green one's flowers look quite different from those of the red one, do they really belong to the family of Blyxa?


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

This photo can help us to realize the sizes of these species.


----------

